# Need trailer help



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

My father bought an 8x12 trailer with 3' high sides. We are going to pull it out this year and wanted to know if anyone knows where we could buy those "spider web/bungy" covers that keep the bigfoots from going airborne?

Thanks Jason


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I bought one from Wal-Mart


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This thread will help too:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... p?p=617627


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

Fleet Farm has 2 diferent kinds.


----------

